# LOOK! ant that an orgy!



## hibiscusmile (Oct 3, 2007)

I put all the ants in my Handleware container, cause I got tired of putting the

males in and taking em out. After putting in a bunch of flies, everyone got busy,

can you see the 4 couples mating?


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 4, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> I put all the ants in my Handleware container, cause I got tired of putting themales in and taking em out. After putting in a bunch of flies, everyone got busy,
> 
> can you see the 4 couples mating?


Wow. They are having lots of fun. :lol: I hope mine are paired....


----------

